# Wärmeleitpaste daneben?



## Qeathcliff (4. Dezember 2015)

*Wärmeleitpaste daneben?*

Hallo Leute,
Ist es bei euch schon mal vorgekommen, dass euch bei anbringen des CPU Kühlers, die Wärmeleitpaste etwas daneben gegangen ist?
Man muss ja den Kühler drauf platzieren und fest schrauben, dabei könnte es ja passieren, dass der Kühler etwas rutscht und so die Wärmeleitpaste etwas drüber geht.
Was habt oder hättet ihr gemacht?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste daneben?*

"drüber geht"?  Meinst du wenn etwas WLP vom Heatspreader runter auf das PCB von der CPU läuft? So wie wenn man zu viel WLP aufgetragen hat und dann den Kühler montiert?
Wenn du das meinst würde ich wieder ausbauen, reinigen, neu auftragen. Wobei das eigentlich egal ist, solange die WLP nicht leitend ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste daneben?*

Ein Hauch am Rand kann vielleicht mal passieren aber so richtig daneben eher nicht. Die Paste soll ja nur hauchdünn aufgetragen werden um die feinen Unebenheiten des Heatspreaders und Kühlerbodens ausgleichen soll.
Wenn mir so etwas glücken würde dann würde ich versuchen mit Küchenkrepp oder Wattestäbchen die Sauerei zu beseitigen bei montierter CPU


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste daneben?*

Es gibt leitende WLP und nicht leitende.
Da sollte man strikt unterscheiden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste daneben?*

Ist zwar hier aus dem Forum, aber passt gerade gut:


----------



## Meroveus (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste daneben?*

Mit einem Tropfen in der Mitte, der sich dann allein durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers verteilt, lässt sich so etwas gut vermeiden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste daneben?*

Mythen in Tüten, wie groß darf der Tropfen sein? Ich verstreiche es da lieber bis das Metall wieder durchschimmert, aber so hat jeder seine Methode. Es gibt nur eine Regel: Niemals die ganze Tube


----------



## jumpel (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste daneben?*

@ Felgenfuzzi: Ja das Bild kennt man ;D
Wenn ihr mehr wollt dann empfehle ich dau-alarm.de ... macht euch auf was gefasst!

@Queathcliff: Ja ist mir schonmal passiert, aber Übung macht den Meister. Gerade bei den ersten Versuchen passiert sowas gerne. Man denkt halt eher 'lieber etwas mehr Paste, damit er nicht abraucht'. Meine Erfahrung sind aber eher, dass es 'zu wenig' Paste nicht gibt.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn die Sauerei groß ist vorsichtig putzen! Q-Tips, Alkohol, ruhiges Händchen, dann läuft das.


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste daneben?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt leitende WLP und nicht leitende.
> Da sollte man strikt unterscheiden.



Bis auf Flüssigmetall sind keine Wärmeleitpasten elektrisch leitend. Durch den Metallanteil kann es zwar kapazitive Einflüsse haben, aber das kann man in der Praxis vernachlässigen.


----------

